

From a year ago - have things improved? Are computers (more) like toasters? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.slate.com/id/2242556/pagenum/all/#p2

======
fiesycal
I agree that computers could be simpler but I don't really agree with the car
metaphor. A car may be complex to build but in the end it has one main
function to get you from point A to B. In comparison a computer has almost
limitless functionality. It's important for computers to be accessible to all
but I don't think limiting their use is the way to go.

